#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-04-29
<teolemon> hello
<ljere> hello
<ljere> désolé pas eu trop le temps c'est dernier jours
<ljere> ces*
<ljere> my god je fais des fautes pas possible
<teolemon> hello qodNinetyThree
<cqfd93> hello !
<cqfd93> je suis en train de faire des captures d'écran pour le manuel
<teolemon> ooh thanks
<teolemon> la partie la plus chiante :-/
<teolemon> il faut tous les refaire ?
<teolemon> j'ai vu passer l'échange de mails entre kevin et jesaispaski
<teolemon> je suis étonné qu'on ne puisse pas tout automatiser
<teolemon> hello
<cqfd93> teolemon : il y avait un script pour automatiser les captures, mais je crois qu'il est un peu obsolète
<cqfd93> de toutes façons, j'ai le coup de main
<cqfd93> et oui, il faut en refaire beaucoup
<cqfd93> mon plus gros souci en ce moment, c'est que je ne peux pas approuver moi-même mes uploads de trads auto pour le manuel
<cqfd93> comme tu as dû t'en rendre compte dans mes mails
<cqfd93> tu fais des modifs, tu uploades, tu approuves, et dans la 1/2 heure qui suit, c'est importé
<YoBoY> coucou
<YoBoY> t'étais où teolemon samedi ? :)
<cqfd93> mais là, ça me fait attendre des heures
<cqfd93> salut YoBoY
<teolemon> en famille
<teolemon> j'ai assigné le projet à
<teolemon> ubuntu-translator
<teolemon> au lieu de ubuntu-translators
<teolemon> ...
<teolemon> c'est un quidam
<teolemon> je lui ai envoyé un mail
<teolemon> j'ai pas pu m'enlever complètement les droits
<teolemon> car je l'avais déjà rendu admin du projet
<teolemon> (epic fail)
<teolemon> je valide
<teolemon> sinon il y a des corrections de masse dans universe et main
<cqfd93> :-(
<cqfd93> ça veut dire que tu ne peux plus accorder les droits à quelqu'un d'autre ?
<teolemon> tant que je les ai pas récupérés
<teolemon> donc soit on crée ex-nihilo
<teolemon> soit tu m'insultes par mel
<teolemon> :-)
<cqfd93> ;-)  Première solution !
<teolemon> meeeh
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntumanualreautomated
<teolemon> en cours d'export
<cqfd93> ah, super !  Merci !
<teolemon> bon ça devrait arriver
<teolemon> au pire tu réimportes
<teolemon> t'auras les droits
<teolemon> comme tous les membres de ubuntu-manual
<cqfd93> là, tu as déjà importé un pot ?
<teolemon> voui
<teolemon> les 2
<teolemon> et les po correspondant
<teolemon> pour de
<teolemon> nl
<teolemon> et fr
<teolemon> eeeh
<teolemon> ça devrait marcher
<teolemon> j'avais importé mais pas activé
<cqfd93> super
<cqfd93> ça n'apparait pas encore comme suggestion dans ubuntu manual, mais ça ne devrait pas tarder
<teolemon> je serai de retour dans 3/4hr 1hr
<cqfd93> ok !
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-05-01
<Enis> Hello ppl
<Enis> Bonjour
<Enis> Je suis nouveau et je souhaiterais traduire de l'aide ou des articles, mais je ne sais pas ou aller ?
<teolemon> hello
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-05-02
<viktor> Bonjour, je voudrais participer
<viktor> ya quelqu'un?
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-05-03
<YoBoY> plein de nouveaux qui passent et jamais personne devant son clavier pour les accueillir, quel dommage ^^
<YoBoY> bonsoir les gens
<teolemon> n'hésite pas YoBoY, tu es relecteur :-)
<YoBoY> si j'avais le temps… ;)
<GHOSTnew> hello all
<teolemon> salut :-)
<teolemon> nouveau ?
<GHOSTnew> oui
<teolemon> n'hésite pas si tu as des questions
<GHOSTnew> ok :)
<teolemon> GHOSTnew, tu viens de postuler à l'équipe des relecteurs
<teolemon> ce n'est pas nécessaire pour contribuer
<teolemon> ses portes ne s'ouvrent qu'après quelques temps et contributions
<teolemon> après que plusieurs relecteurs aient soutenu ta candidature :-)
<GHOSTnew> oui je sais j'ai déjà commencé à contribuer
<YoBoY> teolemon, c'est réglé, essaye de t'oper stp
<teolemon> :-)
<teolemon> nice
<YoBoY> en fait j'avais bien les privilèges suffisant pour le faire, mais j'utilisais pas la bonne commande, les ops m'ont enseigné ce qu'il fallait faire :)
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-05-04
<teolemon> hello kurapika :-)
<kurapika> yop yop
<teolemon> on s'est fait doubler par les slovènes pour le Manuel Ubuntu
<teolemon> je suis en train de rectifier cet affront
<teolemon> laver cet affront, plutôt
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-05-05
<teolemon> je suis en train de valider dans les ddtp
<teolemon> il me manque 222 suggestions pour terminer multiverse :-)
<cqfd93> salut la foule !
<teolemon> hello
<teolemon> j'ai avencé le manuel
<teolemon> il faut traduire les mots clés ou pas ?
<cqfd93> tu parles de quels mots clé ?
<cqfd93> je reprends contact avec la civilisation donc je vais me remettre à la validation :-)
<cqfd93> 1 semaine sans téléphone ni internet, c'est long...
<teolemon> la civilisa quoi ?
<teolemon> elle est du côté de l'atlantique
<teolemon> si tu parles de la civilisation ;-P
<cqfd93> j'étais dans un coin plutôt désertique :-)
<cqfd93> au milieu d'un pays développé
<cqfd93> y'a des choses à moi à valider dans le manuel
<teolemon> justement
<cqfd93> tu vas bien depuis la semaine dernière ?
<teolemon> t'as laissé des morceaux en anglais
<cqfd93> ah, lesquels ?
<teolemon> et je suppose que c'est volontaire
<cqfd93> sûrement
<teolemon> me suis autovalidé un peu pour parler vrai
<teolemon> est une applet de la \gls{panel} qui fournit
<cqfd93> ah oui, je re-vérifie dans le guide, mais je pense que c'est bon
<cqfd93> et c'est comme ça qu'on l'avait mis dans quantal
<teolemon> et https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/raring/+pots/ubuntu-manual/fr/270/+translate
<teolemon> files passe à la trappe
<cqfd93> comment ça, files passe à la trappe ?
<teolemon> Just below the \application{Files} icon,
<cqfd93> pour \gls{panel} c'est bien ce que dit le guide http://files.ubuntu-manual.org/style-guide.pdf
<teolemon> donc c'est traduit via le glossaire ?
<cqfd93> oui, pour \application{Files}, on peut mettre  \application{Fichiers} à la place de dossier personnel
<cqfd93>  \gls{panel} est traduit via le glossaire
<cqfd93> welcome back !
<cqfd93> teolemon, t'as eu une réponse pour la traduction de "scope" ?
<teolemon> nope
<teolemon> et Anne a posé la même question
<cqfd93> effectivement :-(
<teolemon> personne n'a d'idée ?
<cqfd93> moi pas, pour le moment
<teolemon> bon
<teolemon> j'y vais
<teolemon> bonne nuit
<cqfd93> bonne nuit !
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2015-05-03
<Nairolf211> Salut,
<Nairolf211> Je voudrais savoir s'il y a actuellement un problème avec l'update des packages de traductions en français
<Nairolf211> j'ai fait un "sudo apt-get update" et je reste bloqué, à plusieurs reprises sur la ligne suivante
<Nairolf211> http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com trusty/universe Translation-fr_FR
